# Vidal ad un passo dal Barcellona.



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.


----------



## juventino (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.



Bruttissimo segno, significa che la pista Modric per l’Inter è concretissima.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Agosto 2018)

Ahia


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bruttissimo segno, significa che la pista Modric per l’Inter è concretissima.



Già. Brutta brutta roba.

Speriamo che alla fine restino con il cerino in mano...


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bruttissimo segno, significa che la pista Modric per l’Inter è concretissima.



O che di due non ne prendono uno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.



Sappiamo tutti cosa vuol dire! Spero che Leo abbia qualcosa di buono in canna sennò davvero ci si poteva davvero inserire per Vidal...


----------



## Black (2 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bruttissimo segno, significa che la pista Modric per l’Inter è concretissima.



bè non è detto. Va al Barcellona, mica al Real.


----------



## Mika (2 Agosto 2018)

Se Modric va all'Inter diventa subito la seconda potenza del campionato, senza se senza ma. Icardi supera quota 40 gol.


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Agosto 2018)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> O che di due non ne prendono uno.



Probabile...anche perché Modric prende 10-11mln netti al Real fino al 2020...poi ci sta tutto...


----------



## juventino (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già. Brutta brutta roba.
> 
> Speriamo che alla fine restino con il cerino in mano...



Vidal ce l’avevano praticamente in pugno a condizioni favorevolissime. Hanno assolutamente bisogno di un centrocampista e se hanno mollato il cileno mi sembra palese che non temono di restare col cerino in mano.
Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## gabuz (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.



Tanta paura...


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Agosto 2018)

A questo punto è facile che esca Rafinha dal Barça...secondo me più probabile lui di Modric...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bruttissimo segno, significa che la pista Modric per l’Inter è concretissima.



Si mi immagino il real accettare prestito a 7 milioni finanziato con 5 milioni di Candreva e poi diritto di riscatto a 45..

E per modric un bel quinquennale a 5 milioni più 7 di bonus...

Dai raga....questi è un miracolo se prendono dalla roma..altro che modric..

PS: inoltre modric è forte ma lo vedo moooolto sul bollito


----------



## Jackdvmilan (2 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vidal ce l’avevano praticamente in pugno a condizioni favorevolissime. Hanno assolutamente bisogno di un centrocampista e se hanno mollato il cileno mi sembra palese che non temono di restare col cerino in mano.
> Spero di sbagliarmi.



Io spero che Vidal abbia accettato il Barcellona per non essere considerato l'ultima ruota del carro...d'altronde non deve essere piacevole per uno di quel calibro essere messo in standby


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.


 brutta regressione sta facendo il Barcellona, quando smetterà messi andrà in picchiata


----------



## koti (2 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vidal ce l’avevano praticamente in pugno a condizioni favorevolissime. Hanno assolutamente bisogno di un centrocampista e se hanno mollato il cileno mi sembra palese che non temono di restare col cerino in mano.
> Spero di sbagliarmi.



Per me hanno aspettato troppo e il Barca gliel'ha preso sotto il naso semplicemente, vedremo.


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Per me hanno aspettato troppo e il Barca gliel'ha preso sotto il naso semplicemente, vedremo.



Comunque è stato Pedullà a parlare di Vidal in pugno...e visto quante ne azzecca utlimamente non è detto che fosse vero...


----------



## unbreakable (2 Agosto 2018)

pososno fare lo scambio vidal -vidal


----------



## Aron (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.



Se tutto va come deve andare, è invece un'ottima notizia


----------



## davidelynch (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.



Per me c'è un solo nome che sconvolgerebbe qualsiasi centrocampo e sto parlando del sergente. Di questo alcolizzato e di modric mi frega zero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2018)

Prendono Modric al 100% allora, non si sa come visto che fanno tutto in prestito ecc ma lo prenderanno, auguri a Perez i tifosi saranno furiosi, lui via e Ronaldo e non ci sono ancora stati movimenti di spessore in entrata.


----------



## RossoSuNero (2 Agosto 2018)

Ma secondo voi l'Inter molla Vidal e lo lascia al Barcellona? Scherziamo?

E' ovvio che se arriva il Barcellona che vuole un giocatore l'Inter si scansa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.



Stragodo. Ora però speriamo che non prendano Modric perchè senno mi sparo sul catso


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (2 Agosto 2018)

Ma se il Bayen aveva accettato il prestito per l'Inter con diritto, operazione complessiva di 18 milioni, perchè il Barcellona non lo prende con la stessa formula? Sono scemi a pagare 22 milioni cash? Evidentemente, l'Inter in pugno, non aveva proprio nulla.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Vidal ce l’avevano praticamente in pugno a condizioni favorevolissime. Hanno assolutamente bisogno di un centrocampista e se hanno mollato il cileno mi sembra palese che non temono di restare col cerino in mano.
> Spero di sbagliarmi.



questo secondo i nostri giornali però...all'estero non era così.
L'inter per me prendere Paredes invece.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si mi immagino il real accettare prestito a 7 milioni finanziato con 5 milioni di Candreva e poi diritto di riscatto a 45..
> 
> E per modric un bel quinquennale a 5 milioni più 7 di bonus...
> 
> ...



Se vendono Joao e uno tra Gagliardini/Vecino 50 milioni minimo riescono a farli, possono tranquillamente mettere il prestito anche a 40 milioni e il resto del riscatto tra un anno ecc.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (2 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se vendono Joao e uno tra Gagliardini/Vecino 50 milioni minimo riescono a farli, possono tranquillamente mettere il prestito anche a 40 milioni e il resto del riscatto tra un anno ecc.



Ma chi glielo compra Ciao Mario? Questo è come il nostro Kalinic. Può andare via solo in prestito.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questo secondo i nostri giornali però...all'estero non era così.
> L'inter per me prendere Paredes invece.



Eh, speriamo che prendano Paredes. Magari.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, speriamo che prendano Paredes. Magari.



Passare da Modric a Paredes sarebbe come invitare a cena Belen e poi portarsi a casa Susanna Camusso


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Ma chi glielo compra Ciao Mario? Questo è come il nostro Kalinic. Può andare via solo in prestito.



Squadre su di lui ne ho lette un paio, magari mi sbaglio ma per me Modric già lo tengono in pugno almeno 80%,altrimenti lasciavano andare cosi Vidal.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Squadre su di lui ne ho lette un paio, magari mi sbaglio ma per me Modric già lo tengono in pugno almeno 80%,altrimenti lasciavano andare cosi Vidal.



Ma in pugno cosa? Ce lo vedo il Madrid ad accettare 3 euro di prestito, dopo un mercato da spararsi nelle balls...


----------



## Wildbone (2 Agosto 2018)

Ho davvero letto di un Modric bollito in questo topic? Quello stesso Modric che si è speso per 120 minuti senza sosta in una partita dei mondiali? Quello si porta a spasso tutti i centrocampisti del mondo, a parte un paio.


----------



## ventu84090 (2 Agosto 2018)

A Madrid per Modric bisogna presentrsi con i soldi come ha fatto la juve con Ronaldo...non credo proprio lo cedano in prestito...


----------



## Tell93 (2 Agosto 2018)

*Florentino Perez a Marca: "L'unica possibilità che Modric lasci il Real Madrid è che qualcuno paghi i 750 milioni di clausola".*

LOL


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (2 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> *Florentino Perez a Marca: "L'unica possibilità che Modric lasci il Real Madrid è che qualcuno paghi i 750 milioni di clausola".*
> 
> LOL



Ma era ovvio eh. Non può farlo partire ora. Proprio non può.


----------



## Zani (2 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Squadre su di lui ne ho lette un paio, magari mi sbaglio ma per me Modric già lo tengono in pugno almeno 80%,altrimenti lasciavano andare cosi Vidal.



Anche su Kalinic e Silva di squadre sembrano essercene un paio, da mesi, eppure sono ancora qua.
Poi che lo abbiano lasciato andare è tutto da dimostrare, se il Barça ti chiama mica stai li ad aspettare l'Inter o no? E la loro offerta era migliore anche per il Bayern.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma in pugno cosa? Ce lo vedo il Madrid ad accettare 3 euro di prestito, dopo un mercato da spararsi nelle balls...



Se cedono Joao (molto probabile), se Sarri prende pure VEcino non vedo perchè non possono prenderlo, possono tranquillamente usare la stessa formula che abbiamo usato noi per Higuain.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Agosto 2018)

Certo che se non arrivano a Modric e perdono pure Vidal, rimangolo col cerino in mano. Magari possono venirsi a fare un giro dalle parti di Milanello, c'è un certo centrocampista milanista che è rimasto ad allenarsi lì perché non è partito per gli USA ed è sul mercato


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> *Florentino Perez a Marca: "L'unica possibilità che Modric lasci il Real Madrid è che qualcuno paghi i 750 milioni di clausola".*
> 
> LOL



Di Marzio ha appena retwett un articolo che dice che l'agente del giocatore vuole liberarlo gratis boooh.


----------



## PheelMD (2 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bruttissimo segno, significa che la pista Modric per l’Inter è concretissima.



Posto che può essere come tutto può essere.
Il ragionamento si basa sulla convizione che l'Inter abbia scelto Modric e di conseguenza il Barcellona abbia colto l'occasione. Il Barcellona, che tra l'altro ha perso Iniesta e venduto Paulinho (quindi numericamente ha bisogno), pensa agli acquisti subordinandosi alle decisioni dell'Inter?


----------



## PheelMD (2 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha appena retwett un articolo che dice che l'agente del giocatore vuole liberarlo gratis boooh.



L'ultimo tweet di Di Marzio su Modric è di 4 ore fa ed è la notizia di Modric che si fa un selfie con Bastianich.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha appena retwett un articolo che dice che l'agente del giocatore vuole liberarlo gratis boooh.



Lascia perdere Maggie. Ha firmato un contratto. Non può rescindere il contratto. Comunque fine OT.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Agosto 2018)

Non ci ho mai creduto, come gli juventini che erano convinti di prendere anche Marcelo... Ronaldo voleva andare via dalla Spagna ma per il resto non vai dal Real a sceglierti i giocatori, a maggior ragione in prestito con pagamenti in millemila rate fino al duemilaemai...


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2018)

Meno male che non va dai cugini...


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente Inter per Arturo Vidal. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il cileno è ad un passo dal Barcellona. Trattativa ai dettagli.



È dai tempi di Deco e Ronaldinho che in città non arriva un bevitore incallito come Vidal.


----------



## Love (2 Agosto 2018)

giocatore finito secondo me...


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Agosto 2018)

il bayern è fissato a rinforzare eventuali nemiche in champions. 
l'anno scorso douglas costa, adesso vidal....mah.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il bayern è fissato a rinforzare eventuali nemiche in champions.
> l'anno scorso douglas costa, adesso vidal....mah.



Vidal è comprensibile, Douglas Costa è stata follia.

Io davvero devo ancora capire per quale idea malsana l'abbiano venduto... Mi ricordo che mi ero pure tranquillizato quando i gobbi avevano preso Bernardeschi pensando che avessero mollato costa ed invece...


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Agosto 2018)

*Mundo Deportivo: Vidal a un passo dal Barça, per meno di 20 milioni di euro. Accordo triennale col giocatore.*


----------

